# Huffy Rail



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 1, 2020)

Added this one to my Huffy’s today , 68


----------



## j69rr (Aug 2, 2020)

NICE


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 2, 2020)

Man thats sweet Ron , another beautiful bike !!


----------

